

Perl 5 v Perl 6 - the simple version - mst
http://www.shadowcat.co.uk/blog/matt-s-trout/-5-v-6.html

======
mst
I thought I'd post this since -this- is the point that both masak and I were
trying to make with our respective blog posts (mine is linked from there,
masak's is <http://use.perl.org/~masak/journal/39912>) - and since the
original story linking to my rant where I'd started replying seems to have
been killed, I figured a slightly less profane/insane link might be more
acceptable.

~~~
jrockway
Nice. But even the non-profane Perl-related posts seem to get killed with
increasing regularity. Apparently people are so upset that Perl still exists
that they feel the need to click the "flag" button.

